# Aerocycle



## aasmitty757 (Aug 28, 2015)

After several years of contemplating if I wanted to even wipe the dust off, I eventually decided to clean my Aerocycle . This bike has been out of circulation for about 30 years or more. I've added my own accessories but for the most part it's original.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Beautiful bike! Do you think the "LaSalle" decal is original? Also I gots to have me one of those front bumpers! This is the one item I wish John would reproduce and a neighbor of his has a couple of them. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 28, 2015)

How much ?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 28, 2015)

I believe the LaSalle decal is original to the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Can you provide a close-up of the decal? Also does yours have a "Pat'd Pending" decal on the down tube? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 28, 2015)

Magnificent!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice original bike! And patina!
I noticed the original GOODYEAR front tire?
Is the rear the same?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 28, 2015)

Spectacular sculpture!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 28, 2015)

*Beautiful!*

Beautiful Aerocycle!! That aerodynamic dream machine needs a Shur-Spin. A flange type like this to match the airplane transfer on the tank.


----------



## slick (Aug 28, 2015)

The ONLY Schwinn on my want list. Beautiful bike from top to bottom. Nothing beats original paint. You get the assurance knowing its the real deal.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 28, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Can you provide a close-up of the decal? Also does yours have a "Pat'd Pending" decal on the down tube? V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 28, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Nice original bike! And patina!
> I noticed the original GOODYEAR front tire?
> Is the rear the same?




Yes, they are a matching set.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 28, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 28, 2015)

My eyes are popping out of their sockets. Beautiful aerocycle with all the bells and whistles. One of my top five bikes ever.


----------



## catfish (Aug 29, 2015)

That is a beautiful bike. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 29, 2015)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats,that is a beautiful bicycle.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow, what a beautiful bike, that one will be the talk of the town out on a ride. Very cool accessories! Enjoy that one for sure!! Joe


----------



## model-a (Aug 29, 2015)

Awesome dude luv it.

model-a,chris


----------



## mruiz (Aug 29, 2015)

I am going to the flee market tomorrow, I am going to find me one. Yeah Right.


----------



## jacdan98 (Aug 29, 2015)

George Otto's bike same decal


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your bicycle !

I would love to see a dedicated thread here with images from other owners...


----------



## jd56 (Aug 30, 2015)

The holy grail of my "Tanklight" wish list.
Amazing! 
Great job just dusting it off. If only it was that easy to make a bike like this, look like this specimen. 

I have never seen one in person...wonder how it rides. I'll bet it's a tank as in real heavy.  
Still, I want one. 

Lots of "zeros" on that price tag though...doubt the wife would allow a second mortgage. 

I hope you don't mind but, can I borrow the pictures of this beaut? 


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey JD I can't speak for all Aeros but mine is dialed in pretty nice and it rides butter smooth. I actually ride mine quite a bit. Doesn't seem as heavy to me as the full boogie Autcycle Deluxe. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 31, 2015)

El Hefe Grande said:


> Thank you for sharing your bicycle !
> 
> I would love to see a dedicated thread here with images from other owners...





This faded image is all I have left. 
I sold it sometime in the mid ‘90s.
I’m 6’3” & you can tell by the height of the seat post.
Although it was & is a stunning bike to look at.
 But not quite as comfortable to ride. At least for me.

It went to a good home !


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2015)

Here's a 1934 model Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle along side a 

1940 Schwinn Autocycle Special.
I personally really like the ride of the Aerocycle.
It's the ultimate beach cruiser!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2015)

Guess I need to ride one....I live in Norfolk Va....lol
Guess I could take a road trip to Ga. You cook the burgers this time Shawn....Wished I could muster the trip.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 1, 2015)

Killer bike@ holy grail of a bike for sure! thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## Spence36 (Sep 5, 2015)

Beautiful bike Kim !! And these bikes ride very very smooth it is one of my favorite riding bikes of my collection just cruises like a Cadillac !!  


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 28, 2015)

NICE,NICE,NICE!!  Does anyone know where there is one for sale as I am close to buying one if I can find one complete. I love that bike Kim you remind me that I have to have one. I will trade 17 Schwinns for one. Thanks, Kirk



Spence36 said:


> Beautiful bike Kim !! And these bikes ride very very smooth it is one of my favorite riding bikes of my collection just cruises like a Cadillac !!
> 
> 
> Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 28, 2015)

Hsudhrh sgd sysce hsbz.......!???! Thats better....i had to pop my eyes back in....love them aerocycles....jshdyfgfsb......!!!....doh


----------



## bike (Sep 28, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Guess I need to ride one....I live in Norfolk Va....lol
> Guess I could take a road trip to Ga. You cook the burgers this time Shawn....Wished I could muster the trip.
> 
> It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!
> ...





You only live once! buy one!

hey what is that a bike thermometer for the opposing horde? hot!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 28, 2015)

ok Kim, to keep up my reputation...
why is the thermometer on backwards? how are you suppose to read it with it facing the front?
other than that it's ok I guess.
to me, the real class act is the owner. Kim you're an asset to the hobby, and an all around good guy.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 28, 2015)

It's installed as he intended, so he can read the temperature from the lazyboy in his mancave


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 28, 2015)

markivpedalpusher said:


> It's installed as he intended, so he can read the temperature from the lazyboy in his mancave




Ha! good answer!
ok Kim, prove Mark wrong. next photo is of you and the Aerocycle at the local burger joint!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 28, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> Ha! good answer!
> ok Kim, prove Mark wrong. next photo is of you and the Aerocycle at the local burger joint!





Not riding it on those original red Goodyear G3's


----------

